# Goat Shed Flooring



## stevin (Jan 19, 2010)

I'll be converting my wooden storage shed into the goat shed.
the existing flooring is 5/8" non treated plywood. i was thinking that over time the wood may begin to smell like urine and even worse may start to rot. has anyone had do deal with this situation?
would i be better off sealing the plywood with clear sealer or even paint and then laying down a sheet of vinyl flooring?
i will be putting down a few inches of wood shavings and sprinkling some food grade DE to help with odor & soaking up goat pee.
does this sound like a good idea? i'm all ears if anyone has any different ideas.

Thanx....


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 19, 2010)

I know other people have put down the vinyl flooring and then put the shavings or straw over it. It will be slippery without something but then again, you do have to protect the wood.


----------



## stevin (Jan 19, 2010)

just thought of this...
what if i were to lay down a sheet of rubber roofing and tack it along the perimeter as close to the walls as possible?


----------



## lupinfarm (Jan 19, 2010)

Mine is a 2x6 floor with vinyl (badly) laid over top lol. When the buck and wether move in this summer the floor will have been stall-matted.


----------



## freemotion (Jan 19, 2010)

I am partial to a dirt floor for my animals.  Can you remove the flooring altogether?


----------



## ()relics (Jan 19, 2010)

I like the dirt idea...my horse stalls are dirt floor with straw for bedding....But under the dirt is a 2-3" layer of limestone packed down...helps with the odor.  The dirt floor can be loosened occasionally, just to level it, with a fork.  If you think worms may be a problem add a layer of DE over the limestone and again over the dirt before the bedding or Sevin if you instead of the DE if you prefer.


----------



## mdoerge (Jan 19, 2010)

I used rubber matting over my wooden floors.  I bought them at TSC and used black Gorilla Tape (made by the Gorilla Glue people) to tape two sections together.  It has held up great for the last year and a half.  We left it a little long and my husband used washers and screws to secure it to the walls (about 6 inches up).  That way it doesn't move and nothing gets under it.  I would NOT use vinyl flooring.  We did that with our chickens - it is EXTREMELY slippery.


----------



## currycomb (Jan 19, 2010)

our rural king farm store now sells thin rubber off of rolls. that would protect floors and goats


----------



## stevin (Jan 19, 2010)

i'm think i might add a 3-sided addition to the shed now. the existing 8' x 12' floor will remain and get covered with rubber. the new addition will be built on grade with the walls sitting on 6x6 pressure treated timbers leaving the ground exposed. end result should look similar to the pic below except the addition will be on the opposite end.







a portion of the existing shed will be dedicaded to become a chicken coop.
i'm going to build a wall to completey divide the goats portion of the shed and the coop.
i've heard that it's not a good idea to mix goats w/chickens, but the only thing they will be sharing is the dividing wall. 

between BYH and BYC i get some awesome advice and ideas!!!!
Thanx again everyone!!!!!!


----------



## the simple life (Jan 20, 2010)

I like that goat pen, its exactly what I am having built, I love having the storage area attached to my coops/pens.
I orginally had one common storage shed for food/hay but this  makes life so much easier not having to lug stuff across the yard to different coops.


----------



## doublebow (Jan 20, 2010)

That looks good Stevin. I am getting ready to renovate around here too. I have dirt floors and like them but think concrete would be perfect. Wood with vinyl covering is awesome for chickens though. Iused to house my goats and chickens together and the chickens kept the goat pen free of flies and kept the bedding fluffed up and dry but I got tired of the poop everywhere and separated them also.


----------

